# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] [No Memory Write] LUA UnLocker & Anti AFK

## DarkLinux

*INFO: oLUA has come to an end. With the recent update of patch 7.3.0, we can no longer provide a safe method of unlocking wows APIs. We had a good run over the last 5 years. Thank you everyone for the amazing support. (Support/Updates dropped as of 7.3 release)*

*How to use:*
Run wow, select a character, join the worldRun oLua.exeSelect a wow process,example:
0: 0x18b0
1: 0x19bf
Enter 0 for the 1st wow and 1 for the 2nd wowLoad time 1 to 2sec. "#### Done!"*Keep the window open* as long as you have wow open, or wow will crash!

*Notes:*
This is not detected to my knowledge. Warden is currently not checking for this method.

*Requirements:*
Visual C++ Redistributable

*Features:*
Unlocks protected LUA API's
ScriptsMacrosAddonsAnti AFKSupports wow x̶8̶6̶ & x64


*[Legion]*

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.5 x64 [7.2.X]

*File Hash* : _144BF72A74B867FB6AB61804DFD428BE (06/13/2017)_

*Log:*



> *1.5.5*
> +7.2.5 Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.5 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _144BF72A74B867FB6AB61804DFD428BE (06/13/2017)_*1.5.4*
> +7.2.X Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.4 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _A384738E4052D12E9488A0D69C38BA26 (04/29/2017)_*1.5.3*
> +7.2.0 Release
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.3 x64 [7.2.X]
> ...



*Supports:*

Probably Engine (_limited_)NerdPack (_limited_)
*Test:*

*Macro:*
Commands : World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

example:


```
     /run JumpOrAscendStart();
```

*Addon:*

Download : AddonTest


Thanks to *Nixo* for the WoD beta key!

----------


## Sychotix

How can you unlock the protected LUA functions by only reading memory? This isn't quantum mechanics here... you can't change the outcome by just observing lol

----------


## DarkLinux

I set a hardware breakpoint and change the instruction pointer. So no memory writes or reads

----------


## earth1337

it worked fine the first attempts, now my wow.exe crashes as soon as i pick the process ( type 0 in the window) and press enter.

----------


## Nimesil

works fine

----------


## Altha

Got this after a few issues with EWT. Works fine, Works with PE.

----------


## Lightbrand

bump, in DarkLinux we trust.

----------


## MrTheSoulz

I thought this project had been discontinued was it not?

----------


## Wetop

Works fine still.

----------


## svs

Simple windows interface with just a link to this thread would be nice  :Wink:

----------


## Hairy_Bear

I sure hope not, great unlocker!




> I thought this project had been discontinued was it not?

----------


## Bambusbar

I feel like either I'm doing something wrong, or this is bugged- Cause every time I use it it freezes WoW. 

Do I have to have it full-screen or something?

----------


## Hairy_Bear

Are you running wow in 32bit mode? Try running in 64bit and use oLUA-64.exe

32bit freezes my wow too but 64bit is working fine.

----------


## DarkLinux

Just tested on x64, looks to be still working... Did not test with addons..

----------


## fts1

> Just tested on x64, looks to be still working... Did not test with addons..


Still using this, almost every day, working with PE on x64.
Just wondering, will you be fixing this on future updates, if it breaks?

Thanks for the great tool by the way

----------


## Bajawah

Curious, how likely are they to find this method?

Considering it is not writing to memory, it appears really stealthy.

Obviously there is no "risk free" solution. But, in terms of this unlocker vs other unlocker options, what are the current thoughts?

Thanks guys.

----------


## Abramacadabra

Need so bad smart aoe function in PE; any possible implementation?

----------


## Chris Rayandayan

Thank you for this!

----------


## thefrobel

Any chance this works on PTR?

----------


## Jaladhjin

Could I talk someone into a second mirror?

I've been getting "temporary error, retrying" for 2 days now on mega :-(

----------


## pcmdxx

Hmm DarkLinux' last visit on OC was 3 weeks ago..don't know if there will be any new version^^ maybe you should pm him

----------


## Superlad

Hey, where can I find version for 5.4.8 ?

----------


## sbn666

I wonder if you can make one of those for OS X?

----------


## Mold

It is working for 6.1 ?

----------


## Enuma

> It is working for 6.1 ?


Working for me, 6.1 EU servers

----------


## dan001

Working correctly with Patch 6.1 on the US servers. :Cool:

----------


## Monkzetta

Yeah, this is working really fine with US WoW. 

@DarkLinux do you will continue this project? This is really good one!

Thanks!

----------


## temp123

Great work, thank you very much for this

----------


## MrBrain1

dark linux was forced to stop the project by blizzard lawyers as far as i know. Blizzard knows of this method and DL will not likely continue to work on olua.

----------


## Monkzetta

Really? How do you know this?

----------


## MrBrain1

read it somewhere in a forum.

/edit: i looked for it, but i can't find it.
if i remember correctly, there was a screenshotted chat image in which DL said, he got a letter from blizzard lawyers.

----------


## Monkzetta

So, is better dont use this?

----------


## Arkanid

> read it somewhere in a forum.
> 
> /edit: i looked for it, but i can't find it.
> if i remember correctly, there was a screenshotted chat image in which DL said, he got a letter from blizzard lawyers.


Lawyers? LOL This gave me a good chuckle.

----------


## Lightbrand

It's always better to not use it. If you use it you're at a risk.
Now is that a risk you're willing to take in exchange for the advantage of unprotected LUA functions?

What we have here does not have any warden protection, but it also doesn't inject. Warden (right now to my and to DL's knowledge) is only allowed to scan within the game's memory (if it's allowed to look outside the process, for example if it's able to look at your task manager, then all the honorbuddy bots out there will receive a ban, but they aren't) due to legal/privacy issue.

What does that mean? I would say this method should remain safe for as long as Warden is in its current state, if Warden expands honorbuddy will be the first to fall before this. But whether it will continue to unlock without update from (ours truly) DarkLinux...Apparently it still does for 6.1 and so does his flyhack.

As to whether Blizzard will specifically upgrade Warden to check for hardware breakpoints...

----------


## dan001

Are there resources to learn out hardware breakpoints? Since the exploit remains out of process and does not edit the memory, this would be nice know how.

----------


## DarkLinux

Oh shit I should go check my mailbox. Good thing it still works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lightbrand

Are you going to jail soon DarkLinux =)

----------


## DarkLinux

I hope not  :Big Grin:  lols

----------


## Monkzetta

So, we'll have updates? ^_^

----------


## Bajawah

My question in terms of detection is whether Bliz has the ability to know :

1 - What macros you have saved. Seeing your unlocked macros would be a big "hey look at me".

2 - If you are running LUA that shouldn't be able to be executed but is via an unlocker.

Warden aside, those two have always been my two main concerns.

Also, true or false, Warden resides in the Bliz launcher and can be avoided if you start wow.exe directly. Unsure if that is true, I'm assuming not.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

DarkLinux any chance you'd ever add Object Management features?

----------


## ev0

Works like a charm, goes hand&hand with guild recruiting.

----------


## dan001

I believe blizzard does scan player's game logs because they often review chat. Just look at this quote from a owned core thread, " ([2014/01/22 PQR Banwave] Yet another investigation of what has triggered it)_but it can definitely detect PQI use (since it posts to chat channel)_". Does that answer your first question? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shark5060

Well PE doesn't post in the chat channel - the only output (which you can see in the chat window) is local. Sure, blizz could scan your addon folder for "suspicious" addons or whatever, but I really doubt that.

GMs can review what was said in chat to others, but they cannot review addon outputs in local, because that stuff never reached blizz servers.

As for the "can they detect if an addon uses protected lua functions" stuff - addons like Bartender also use protected lua, but they use the hooksecurefunc argument to do so - it's all client side protection (otherwise the lua unlock wouldn't work anyways) and thus the actual commands sent to the blizz servers are the same as if you'd press the button.

----------


## Chifo

Hi, Im geting an error:

The program cant start because MSVCP100.dll is missing from your computer.

Any one have the same issue???

tks

I fix the DLL Issue by reinstaling c++

but the unloker is not working... it close wow and send an error.... is this update?

----------


## dan001

> Any one have the same issue???
> 
> but the unloker is not working... it close wow and send an error.... is this update?


oLUA is still working for me, so that is nice. Also the program will run for all 6.X.X.
Did you try extracting the zip into a folder? Here is what my folder looks like.

- oLUA [1.4.6]
oLUA-64.exe
oLUA.exe

----------


## Monkzetta

He just said that the problem was fixed.

----------


## muffin man

is it possible that you can add support for ptr ? 


never mind i figured it out

----------


## MrBrain1

wow always dies if i try to log out and exit the client. (no i leave the olua Client open)

----------


## DarkLinux

> wow always dies if i try to log out and exit the client. (no i leave the olua Client open)


Did wow patch the other day?

----------


## Ssateneth

Does this work for PTR? loaded up wow ptr 64 bit and ran olua-64.exe. it finds the ptr after i renamed it to wow-64.exe, but it gets stuck at "Loading : ##" and none of the protected lua functions work. help?

edit: 32bit works after i rename the exe's, but 64 bit would be preferable. also your 32bit olua is trying to open something starting with "hhttp" instead of "http" causing my windows to go crazy.

----------


## DarkLinux

Can you send me a copy of the ptr exe?

----------


## DarkLinux

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.4.7 x64 [6.2.X] PTR Test

----------


## idczar

Is it possible for this tool to include "advanced unlock" functions for Probably Engine please?

----------


## Filint

> Is it possible for this tool to include "advanced unlock" functions for Probably Engine please?


Not "without memory writes" like the tool currently does, no. Such advanced functions require memory writing and registering of new functions in the client.

----------


## dottiss

does it works on windows8

----------


## Ssateneth

Sorry about not uploading that copy in time, but glad to see you worked out the glitch.

----------


## Lightbrand

Anyone else find that this crashes when you try to load in a raid.

Not a huge problem just load outside raids. But still something.

----------


## ShasVa

Is there anyway to stop this opening a browser to this very topic EVERY time I open it? It is becoming very annoying!

----------


## Monkzetta

No. Never.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Is there anyway to stop this opening a browser to this very topic EVERY time I open it? It is becoming very annoying!


Well lets just say if I found out that it was detected, the only way you would know is if you viewed this thread. And you should have lots of time to close the program before it finishes loading. I would remove it, b/c it does bug a lot of people, but I think you like your account a little more then a pop up.

----------


## dbevf1

Greatjob. 
May I ask a question, are you DebugActiveProcess to wow and set the debug register?
If so I found it maybe not safe, because I can see Dr0-3 value in every thread when I attch a DLL to wow and GetThreadContext.
[6540] [6284]
[6540] [Dr0] 0x13ff20112
[6540] [Dr1] 0x13f8f9025
[6540] [Dr2] 0x13ff22ca1
[6540] [Dr3] 0x0
[6540] [Dr7] 0x15

If I can do this, warden also can. so..? Have any idea to aviod this? Thank you.

----------


## dbevf1

And I found 3 more points need jmp to unlock InteractUnit() in addons, Am I right? But there's no more debug register to add this 3point. Is there any other way to unlock InteractUnit function in addon?



```
000000013FECCD8C | 74 51                    | je wow-64.13FECCDDF                     | jmp 1
000000013FECCD8E | 83 3D 3F 95 35 01 00     | cmp dword ptr ds:[1412262D4],0          |
000000013FECCD95 | 75 48                    | jnz wow-64.13FECCDDF                    |
000000013FECCD97 | 4C 89 25 2A 95 35 01     | mov qword ptr ds:[1412262C8],r12        |
000000013FECCD9E | 4D 85 E4                 | test r12,r12                            |
000000013FECCDA1 | 74 3C                    | je wow-64.13FECCDDF                     |
000000013FECCDA3 | 48 83 3D 45 95 35 01 00  | cmp qword ptr ds:[1412262F0],0          |
000000013FECCDAB | 75 32                    | jnz wow-64.13FECCDDF                    |
000000013FECCDAD | 4C 8D 05 CC 16 77 01     | lea r8,qword ptr ds:[14163E480]         |
000000013FECCDB4 | 33 D2                    | xor edx,edx                             |
000000013FECCDB6 | 48 8B CF                 | mov rcx,rdi                             |
000000013FECCDB9 | 4C 89 25 30 95 35 01     | mov qword ptr ds:[1412262F0],r12        |
000000013FECCDC0 | E8 2B 1D 0D 00           | call wow-64.13FF9EAF0                   |
000000013FECCDC5 | 85 C0                    | test eax,eax                            |
000000013FECCDC7 | 74 16                    | je wow-64.13FECCDDF                     |
000000013FECCDC9 | 4C 8D 05 B0 16 77 01     | lea r8,qword ptr ds:[14163E480]         |
000000013FECCDD0 | 48 8D 15 AD 23 ED 00     | lea rdx,qword ptr ds:[140D9F184]        | ;140D9F184:"Snl"
000000013FECCDD7 | 48 8B CF                 | mov rcx,rdi                             |
000000013FECCDDA | E8 B1 2B 0D 00           | call wow-64.13FF9F990                   |
000000013FECCDDF | 8D 56 03                 | lea edx,dword ptr ds:[rsi+3]            |
```



```
000000013FF9C9ED | 74 65                    | je wow-64.13FF9CA54                     | jmp 2
000000013FF9C9EF | 83 3D DA 98 28 01 00     | cmp dword ptr ds:[1412262D0],0          |
000000013FF9C9F6 | 74 67                    | je wow-64.13FF9CA5F                     |
000000013FF9C9F8 | 83 3D D5 98 28 01 00     | cmp dword ptr ds:[1412262D4],0          |
000000013FF9C9FF | 75 5E                    | jnz wow-64.13FF9CA5F                    |
000000013FF9CA01 | 48 89 0D C0 98 28 01     | mov qword ptr ds:[1412262C8],rcx        |
000000013FF9CA08 | 48 85 C9                 | test rcx,rcx                            |
000000013FF9CA0B | 74 52                    | je wow-64.13FF9CA5F                     |
000000013FF9CA0D | 48 83 3D DB 98 28 01 00  | cmp qword ptr ds:[1412262F0],0          |
000000013FF9CA15 | 75 48                    | jnz wow-64.13FF9CA5F                    |
000000013FF9CA17 | 48 89 0D D2 98 28 01     | mov qword ptr ds:[1412262F0],rcx        |
000000013FF9CA1E | 4C 8D 05 5B 1A 6A 01     | lea r8,qword ptr ds:[14163E480]         |
000000013FF9CA25 | 33 D2                    | xor edx,edx                             |
000000013FF9CA27 | 48 8B CB                 | mov rcx,rbx                             |
000000013FF9CA2A | E8 C1 20 00 00           | call wow-64.13FF9EAF0                   |
000000013FF9CA2F | 85 C0                    | test eax,eax                            |
000000013FF9CA31 | 74 2C                    | je wow-64.13FF9CA5F                     |
000000013FF9CA33 | 4C 8D 05 46 1A 6A 01     | lea r8,qword ptr ds:[14163E480]         |
000000013FF9CA3A | 48 8D 15 43 27 E0 00     | lea rdx,qword ptr ds:[140D9F184]        | ;140D9F184:"Snl"
000000013FF9CA41 | 48 8B CB                 | mov rcx,rbx                             |
000000013FF9CA44 | E8 47 2F 00 00           | call wow-64.13FF9F990                   |
000000013FF9CA49 | 48 83 43 18 18           | add qword ptr ds:[rbx+18],18            |
000000013FF9CA4E | 48 83 C4 20              | add rsp,20                              |
000000013FF9CA52 | 5B                       | pop rbx                                 |
000000013FF9CA53 | C3                       | ret                                     |
000000013FF9CA54 | 48 8B 05 6D 98 28 01     | mov rax,qword ptr ds:[1412262C8]        |
000000013FF9CA5B | 49 89 40 10              | mov qword ptr ds:[r8+10],rax            |
```



```
000000013FFA8A63 | 74 5C                    | je wow-64.13FFA8AC1                     | jmp 3 to 000000013FFA8ABA  
000000013FFA8A65 | 83 3D 64 D8 27 01 00     | cmp dword ptr ds:[1412262D0],0          |
000000013FFA8A6C | 74 4C                    | je wow-64.13FFA8ABA                     |
000000013FFA8A6E | 48 8B 43 08              | mov rax,qword ptr ds:[rbx+8]            |
000000013FFA8A72 | 48 89 05 4F D8 27 01     | mov qword ptr ds:[1412262C8],rax        |
000000013FFA8A79 | 48 85 C0                 | test rax,rax                            |
000000013FFA8A7C | 74 3C                    | je wow-64.13FFA8ABA                     |
000000013FFA8A7E | 48 83 3D 6A D8 27 01 00  | cmp qword ptr ds:[1412262F0],0          |
000000013FFA8A86 | 75 32                    | jnz wow-64.13FFA8ABA                    |
000000013FFA8A88 | 4C 8D 05 F1 59 69 01     | lea r8,qword ptr ds:[14163E480]         |
000000013FFA8A8F | 33 D2                    | xor edx,edx                             |
000000013FFA8A91 | 49 8B CF                 | mov rcx,r15                             | ;r15:"Top of worker loop\n"
000000013FFA8A94 | 48 89 05 55 D8 27 01     | mov qword ptr ds:[1412262F0],rax        |
000000013FFA8A9B | E8 50 60 FF FF           | call wow-64.13FF9EAF0                   |
000000013FFA8AA0 | 85 C0                    | test eax,eax                            |
000000013FFA8AA2 | 74 16                    | je wow-64.13FFA8ABA                     |
000000013FFA8AA4 | 4C 8D 05 D5 59 69 01     | lea r8,qword ptr ds:[14163E480]         |
000000013FFA8AAB | 48 8D 15 D2 66 DF 00     | lea rdx,qword ptr ds:[140D9F184]        | ;140D9F184:"Snl"
000000013FFA8AB2 | 49 8B CF                 | mov rcx,r15                             | ;r15:"Top of worker loop\n"
000000013FFA8AB5 | E8 D6 6E FF FF           | call wow-64.13FF9F990                   |
000000013FFA8ABA | 44 89 25 13 D8 27 01     | mov dword ptr ds:[1412262D4],r12d       |
```

----------


## luchin

Being a bit of a rookie - what does unlocking the LUA enable me to do? I heard something about some crazy macros that you could run but that's about it.

----------


## tobmaps

> Have any idea to aviod this? Thank you.


For example you can hook GetThreadContext API and related ones onto your system and return zero values to the applications using em. Anyway they can just read a bunch of PEB flags to detect you or even simple call IsDebuggerPresent anytime. You can find some examples of protection against simpliest detection ways in my cheat (Gagarin) if you try to RE it.

----------


## dbevf1

> For example you can hook GetThreadContext API and related ones onto your system and return zero values to the applications using em. Anyway they can just read a bunch of PEB flags to detect you or even simple call IsDebuggerPresent anytime. You can find some examples of protection against simpliest detection ways in my cheat (Gagarin) if you try to RE it.


Thank you. I saw your Gagarin, thats realy a very awesome and powerful cheat. I just start learn about cheat and anti cheat when I saw friends cheating.

*1.* I just hook NtG/SetContextThread and inline hook KiUserExceptionDispatcher, its work fine. But I have to VirtualAllocEx to inject the hook code, and this mean modify wow memory.
*2.* How about dont use DebugActiveProcess, but call AddVectoredExceptionHandler and inject the handler code ?

Anyway, all of this need to modify memory. Its annoying to me. Up to now I just add junk instruction to my inject code like 'mov rax,rax/push rax pop rax...' , I do not know whether it is useful, I just learn about cheat.

----------


## joneskull

I have been using this for a couple days and executing CastSpellByID(id,target) sometimes pops up a protected lua error message, although the spell still casts, which is quite annoying. Also after awhile my abilities will lock up, and I will not be able to cast anything weather it be manually or by macro. The only way to fix this is to relog. Is anyone else having these issue?

I am using 64bit client btw

----------


## wussupwussup

Hey I was trying to use oLUA on the PTR (oLUA version 1.4.7) and it was only showing one pound symbol when attempting to load on 64bit.

On 32bit neither the current version or ptr version were able to find the process.

----------


## Ssateneth

> Hey I was trying to use oLUA on the PTR (oLUA version 1.4.7) and it was only showing one pound symbol when attempting to load on 64bit.
> 
> On 32bit neither the current version or ptr version were able to find the process.


same
10 chars

----------


## anwarov919

Hi, thx Darklinux it's great, can you add another version that allow us to choses the Process ID manulay ?

----------


## yobleed

Is this safe since the latest FireHack Banwave?

----------


## DarkLinux

*[Warlords of Draenor]*

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.4.8 x64/x86 [6.2.X]

*Log:*



> *1.4.8*
> +6.2.0 Release


This is still safe to my understanding, no calls to the LUA engine are being made from outside of the games module.


Also, I will try and add @dbevf1 update at some point  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lightbrand

In DarkLinux we trust.

----------


## anwarov919

> *[Warlords of Draenor]*
> 
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.4.8 x64/x86 [6.2.X]
> 
> *Log:*
> 
> 
> This is still safe to my understanding, no calls to the LUA engine are being made from outside of the games module.
> 
> ...


When I use it my FPS fall from 140 to 35. There is no one way to avoid this?

----------


## DarkLinux

Due to the method used no, I cant optimise it to run any faster. Its the price of this method ;(

----------


## Ultraviolence

> When I use it my FPS fall from 140 to 35. There is no one way to avoid this?


That's just badly coded LUA.

----------


## rogerc

Only work for english wow client? I tried other locale of wow and it crashed

----------


## meetngreet

ATM i'm trying to use oLUA for the new 6.2.0 patch but it seems oLUA cannot find my 64bit wow client... it used to work fine before but im not sure why its not working atm so i'm here to ask for someone to assist me with my problem.

i've tried running both oLUA file .exe in administrator... nothing. blehh no idea 

*FYI i've downloaded the latest oLUA*

----------


## DarkLinux

> ATM i'm trying to use oLUA for the new 6.2.0 patch but it seems oLUA cannot find my 64bit wow client... it used to work fine before but im not sure why its not working atm so i'm here to ask for someone to assist me with my problem.
> 
> i've tried running both oLUA file .exe in administrator... nothing. blehh no idea 
> 
> *FYI i've downloaded the latest oLUA*


Run Wow-64.exe, then start oLUA-64.exe. If you still dont see the process check your Battle.Net Launcher and see what its set to. Also right click the process to see what the exe name is running. Also could be your anti virus.

Just tested on the new update / hotfix, it works  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sadstorys

any one can tell me what i can do with that unlocker thingy ?

----------


## nilum

```
CancelUnitBuff("player", "Metamorphosis")
```

This code won't work from addons. It works from _/script_ in-game, but not from an addon's _.lua_ file. It does seem to work with other cancellable buffs from addons, but not *Metamorphosis* for some reason. I've tried by _buff name_ and _buff index_, but both fail. _CancelShapeshiftForm()_ doesn't work either.

Edit: I got it to work with a workaround:



```
RunMacroText('/script CancelUnitBuff("player","Metamorphosis")')
```

----------


## G0tha

It says everything were alright, but still it blocks simple scripts like: 

```

/script CastSpellByName("Penance") 


```

Using WinXP, 32 bit wow, typing scripts into a chat

----------


## ozrior

Need Update for last release PTR

----------


## MrTheSoulz

Hello DarkLinux,
Ive been testing oLua and it seems to crash alot when attaching itself (only tested x64).

It eventualy works if you insist.

Edit: Same thing for x86.

----------


## adisri

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ine-guide.html (Easy oLua Unlocker + Probably Engine Guide)

following his guide helps in preventing crashes by a lot

----------


## ozrior

guys this program dont work for last release PTR..

----------


## MrTheSoulz

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ine-guide.html (Easy oLua Unlocker + Probably Engine Guide)
> 
> following his guide helps in preventing crashes by a lot


Wierd, it dosent even crash.
It just... forces WoW to close :/

----------


## ozrior

don't update?

----------


## Xelu

Important API does not work:
InteractUnit

Some APIs do not work but can replace by macro:
TargetUnit
FocusUnit
ClearFocus
TargetNearestEnemy

Thanks for great tool!

----------


## Neji666

Falied to Attach debugger? someone help here?
please  :Frown:

----------


## Keleg

awsome stuff! 
Is this still up to date?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> awsome stuff! 
> Is this still up to date?


did you read anything at all in the thread ? .. even post 1 ?

----------


## DarkLinux

Still works for 6.2.2, and loads fast, so no update needed!  :Big Grin:  Only tested x64, if anyone uses x86 and it does not work please tell me and I'll look into it!

----------


## WWF

x86 works fine, thx!

----------


## automationarmy

whats the addons download? o.O

tyvvm for olua itself however  :Smile:

----------


## randomdude2kx

> Still works for 6.2.2, and loads fast, so no update needed!  Only tested x64, if anyone uses x86 and it does not work please tell me and I'll look into it!


You are a champ my friend  :Big Grin:

----------


## smartie

do you have any old version you can give me ? 
i need a lua unlocker for wow 6.1.2 - this one isnt working :-)

would really appreciate that :-)

nvm found it :-)

----------


## darkblitzrc

hey man suddenly i was able to use this but now it wont start, i mean i start the unlocker but ingame it just does nothing, i dont know how to activate it

----------


## DarkLinux

Did they patch or something?

----------


## avenora

No, they did not.
The unlocker works fine, using 64-bit ver.

----------


## arkwow

Hi sorry if you don't mind me asking does this work on the live realm 6.2.2 for wow? and also where can i find all the LUA macros made for this since i kind of want to learn how all this unstricted scripts works but looking at couple of made ones.

----------


## Yafis

Can create for Wow 3.3.5

----------


## imtakinusrs

Got flagged for a 72-hour suspension. Was using the x86 version with Probably Engine rotations, and it was the only 3rd party stuff I used. Did Kazzak this morning, the unlocker worked fine, and about 10 minutes later, the suspension occurred, mentioning third party software, along with a note stating that addons requiring 3rd party software to work (such as PE requiring a LUA unlocker) were not allowed.

Not saying it'll happen systematically when this is used, but Blizz _may_ be looking into methods used by this tool. You may want to look into this, DL.

----------


## DarkLinux

I'll look into it. The method could be detected or the addon its self.

----------


## Svasus

Sorry for question - is it still safe and up to date now? (x64)

----------


## DarkLinux

> Sorry for question - is it still safe and up to date now? (x64)


Last week when I looked I did not see anything checking for my method, so I would say its relatively safe. As for being up to date, I dont know, did not check for a patch yesterday. Should still work.

----------


## Light-Boost

Hello, what about 6.2.3 ?

----------


## Ultraviolence

Yeah, it still works. Detected? Who knows.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pleya

Does it work on 6.1.2 patch?

----------


## apcvs

Are there any way to use oLua with 6.2.3.20726 x32 ? For now, it can't find wow process. I tried different versions of oLua, it works well with 6.2.3.20799 x64 but in that way i can't log in. So i need something for 6.2.3.20726 x32
Edited: found wow-64.exe for 6.2.3.20726 and it still works well but i need x86 not x64

----------


## bananabomb

1)Run Wow-64.exe (6.2.3.20799)
2)Run oLua-64.exe
3)Nothing happend (can not find wow process)
What i am doing wrong?
1)Run Wow-64.exe (6.2.3.20799)
2)select a character, join world
3)Run oLua-64.exe
4)Nothing happend (can not find wow process)
Same did for x32 and nothing happend... what i should to do?  :Frown:

----------


## adisri

did you /reload after running olua?

----------


## bananabomb

I did and still nothing happend.
Lua uncloer just can not find wow process.
I rename to WoW.exe, Wow-32.exe, WoWx32.exe for 32 bit and did same for x64 version...
Server wodempire.

----------


## adisri

Ah private sever eh? Sorry no idea then.

----------


## «Huztler»™

This is awesome, Could you possibly bring it to 3.3.5 aswell?

----------


## WiNiFiX

Unsure if this is a oLUAx64 bug or not but just to keep you in the loop in case it is a bug.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-bots-programs/543111-nerdpack-5.html#post3400951 (NerdPack)

----------


## Darius1337

on my private server it is working^^ but i dont find working lua routines lol

----------


## wussupwussup

Crashes WoW on newest patch 6.2.4

----------


## Lookin

> Crashes WoW on newest patch 6.2.4


Indeed it does. 32 bit will not attach and 64 bit crashes the wow client after it attaches and the wow client tries to load.

----------


## ztnko

chances of having update soon? or somebody can recomend working alternative while this updating?

----------


## cs0267

just use ewt until it gets updated

----------


## heavyduty

Please updated. very much forward :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nimesil

pls update  :Smile: 



> *How to use:*
> Run wow, select a character, join worldRun oLua.exeSelect a wow process,example:
> 0: 0x18b0
> 1: 0x19bf
> Enter 0 for the 1st wow and 1 for the 2nd wowLoad time 1 to 2sec. "#### Done!"*Keep the window open* as long as you have wow open, or wow will crash!
> 
> *Notes:*
> This is not detect to my knowledge. Warden is currently not checking for this method.
> 
> ...

----------


## ztnko

seems author is dead. he could post a single word in these 3 days if he is alive.

----------


## DarkLinux

I'll update later tonight. Just downloading that patch.

----------


## cs0267

> I'll update later tonight. Just downloading that patch.


Thanks, you rock. Nothing against the ewt guys, but I'd much rather use oLua.

----------


## heavyduty

> Thanks, you rock. Nothing against the ewt guys, but I'd much rather use oLua.


I completely agree! thanks to the author

----------


## machajr

> I'll update later tonight. Just downloading that patch.


our hero is back !!!

----------


## DarkLinux

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.4.9 x64/x86 [6.2.X]
*Log:*



> *1.4.9*
> +6.2.4.21355 Update

----------


## bunnyp

Yay Thank you

----------


## heavyduty

Thank you so much!

----------


## donts

not working for me, game crashes when it injects

----------


## heavyduty

> not working for me, game crashes when it injects


the first time, the game also fell, but then it worked. Try another

----------


## ca22ca

keeps crashing for me :c

----------


## bananabomb

1)Process not found for 32bit wow
2)If open wow-64.exe so i have error#132
3)If open firestormlauncher and then wow so nothing happend.
what i should to do?  :Smile:

----------


## Nimesil

wtf is firestormlauncher ?

----------


## miece

i think its a private server

----------


## Mercyalol

pls update
6.24 （21463）
@DarkLinux  :Wink:

----------


## Nimesil

> pls update
> 6.24 （21463）
> @DarkLinux


tested on eu - works fine, no need to update

----------


## DarkLinux

@Mercyalol 
I'll take a look see if I can speed up the scan for the latest patch.

@Nimesil 
Thank you for confirming it works!

----------


## Mercyalol

Thank You！

----------


## miece

anyone gets ban for using this?

----------


## BonyTony

Hi, could you please make a 2.4.3 version?

----------


## Garden

Update possible ? ( Please ! )

----------


## DarkLinux

> Update possible ? ( Please ! )


Did wow patch or something? I tested it the other day and it looked to be updated. What does it do? Crash or never finishes loading?




> Hi, could you please make a 2.4.3 version?


I guess I could, I will need to download 2.4.3 to test.

----------


## Nimesil

tested eu - works fine, 64bit

----------


## Garden

Sorry many crash yesterday but today it's solved so i think it's me ...

----------


## ztnko

version for beta please

----------


## DarkLinux

> version for beta please


Still need a key ;(

----------


## muffinrecon

Hey whenever i try to use these lua functions i get a lua protected function error:

CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()

Are these unlocked?

----------


## DarkLinux

> Hey whenever i try to use these lua functions i get a lua protected function error:
> 
> CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
> CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
> 
> Are these unlocked?


I'll look into it, thanks!

----------


## Elitetech

Hey DarkLinux, awesome release. I would be interested in a 2.4.3 version as well. There's a few private servers with really good torrent links if you ened to download it first  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work anyways! Cheers!

----------


## ztnko

> Still need a key ;(


any chances on ptr version? need to be prepared for 1st raid after pre-patch release... there is a lot of class changes and i will be happy to test my routines on ptr instead of first day raid...  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

> any chances on ptr version? need to be prepared for 1st raid after pre-patch release... there is a lot of class changes and i will be happy to test my routines on ptr instead of first day raid...


Downloading it atm, so I hope to have something out this weekend.

----------


## Rubim

> Downloading it atm, so I hope to have something out this weekend.


Great! Thx for the awesome support.

----------


## ztnko

it will be nice to see any news about ptr vestion especially after last post...

----------


## DarkLinux

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.0 x64 [7.0.X PTR]

*Log:*



> *1.5.0*
> +7.0.2 PTR


Only x64, sorry :*( Post if you have any problem.

----------


## aeonabyss

Any chance you are / would consider building Object Manager (and extended api) functionality into oLUA?

----------


## DarkLinux

> Any chance you are / would consider building Object Manager (and extended api) functionality into oLUA?


Nope, well not for this project that is. This project is to keep you as safe as possible. Adding new lua entries just opens you up for more detection vectors.

----------


## WWF

> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.0 x64 [7.0.X PTR]
> 
> *Log:*
> 
> 
> Only x64, sorry :*( Post if you have any problem.


WowB-64 - 7.0.3 (22083) can't find game process

----------


## ztnko

> WowB-64 - 7.0.3 (22083) can't find game process


 it's PTR version, not beta...

----------


## WWF

> it's PTR version, not beta...


rly... sad...

----------


## DarkLinux

You could try renaming it to the PTR exe name. Should work  :Big Grin:

----------


## ztnko

omg. it's really working for beta if you rename exe file! i tried it for beta 1st minute it was released for ptr but didn't guessed that it can depends on file name...

----------


## ztnko

is it possible to make a check from lua if hack is active or not? if i forget to launch hack i receive smth like "A macro script has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI". so i want to make a check if hack is not active then script stops...

----------


## Nimesil

> is it possible to make a check from lua if hack is active or not? if i forget to launch hack i receive smth like "A macro script has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI". so i want to make a check if hack is not active then script stops...


just look at 1st page

/run JumpOrAscendStart();

if it jumps - its ok

----------


## ztnko

seems nobody understand my question if even DarkLinux give thanks to troll-comment... so i try to explain again... i need



```
if <check if lua hack enabled> then
    JumpOrAscendStart() --execute protected functions ONLY if hack enabled
else 
    print('hack disabled")
end
```

and how it's not clear from my question i don't understand...

----------


## Nimesil

so simple jumping is not enough?
look at PE or nerdpack - there is a check for unlocker with chat output

----------


## ztnko

Nimesil - why are you talking 2nd time about things nobody ask you?

----------


## Nimesil

why do ask ritorical questions?

----------


## tomp

Perhaps a very dumb question, but could this approach also work on Mac?

----------


## monopoly8

unable to download the PTR version, windows defender detecting trojans supposedly. Confirm?

----------


## DarkLinux

@ztnko
I will test later b/c I dont know what is returned when you call something like "RunMacro" and protected functions are not unlocked.

@tomp
It would need to be recoded, but I dont think Blizz even does many checks for Mac OS.

@monopoly8
The file is zipped but the exe is not even packed... so a little odd..

--edit

Yes it also picks it up as malware for me XD Even more odd b/c I compiled it on the same pc.

Just go to Windows Defender ->History->Allowed Items->View details->Select The Hack "Trjoan"->Allow item

I'll start posting the hashes so you know it has not been changed.

----------


## aeonabyss

Had some people in the NerdPack Community get suspensions using only NeP and oLUA, one on a fresh account.
And myself, also only using only NeP and oLUA, not get suspended.

Thoughts?

----------


## DarkLinux

> Had some people in the NerdPack Community get suspensions using only NeP and oLUA, one on a fresh account.
> And myself, also only using only NeP and oLUA, not get suspended.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm sorry but that is so vague, no one can make any type conclusion based off that. How many is "some"? Like 3 or 4 people? A lot of people start using oLua then move on to a unlocker with extended api's like FireHack. And they have been known to have ban waves. I have yet to see 1 ban wave for oLua, not to say it cant happen. It is also easy for Blizzard to see what addons you are running. This has been talked about many many times. I would blame it on user error until I was given more info.

----------


## aeonabyss

3 ppl in total. 
all only using oLUA and NEP.
The one I got more (the most) infor from said he had only used those 2 and it was a new account, so no other violative software.
People tend to immediately leave the community if they get sus'd or banned and they aren't planning on getting a new account, so there's not much more to go on other than that.

How do addons figure in?
How does "user-error" figure in?

----------


## DarkLinux

> How do addons figure in?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2959189




> There's also a list of used addons sent to Blizzard's server when you login IIRC, so if this wasn't patched, PQI was easily detected server side. Same goes for ProbablyEngine.


As you can see it would be really really easy for Blizzard to see what addons you are running. I guess I could patch that, I would need to look into it more.







> How does "user-error" figure in?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-nerdpack.html




> *Combat Engine:*
> ...
> *Fishing Bot:*
> ...
> *Gathering Bot:*
> ...


A fishing bot or gathering bot can get you banned really fast if you dont know what you're doing. Like for example running it 24x7. Or even the combat engine, kick players too fast and they will report you.

Its endless what people can get banned for. And I dont think blizz will take odd shots at oLua, its going to be a big ban wave or not.

----------


## aeonabyss

Oh, Right. I guess I'm assuming ppl are changing the name of the addon folders and editing the TOC's accordingly. (which might account for the discrepancy between me and them).
I also assume that if any addons have protected lua commands in it, that those are immediately flagged (regardless of the name)
As for the fishing / gathering, etc, all those modules are unlocker dependent. Pretty sure you can't use those if you use oLUA, ie.
I've discussed with MTS externalizing NeP, but that only works w/ paid unlockers. 

I'm trying to get the necessary people together to build an entirely external system that uses IR and sends back keystrokes through the OS.
Haven't found the people willing to take the time to devise the platform yet though. 
From what I know about the changes coming down the pipe as far as what Blizz will be looking for, I think a lot of these current methodologies will have a much harder time staying obfuscated over the long run.

----------


## DarkLinux

@aeonabyss 
Yes that is something I started working on but have had a lack of free time to finish. I was working on a driver that emulated keyboard and mouse input. I started with a basic fish bot, kick bot and left off with navigation. It was intended to be a rotation bot... Going to start it back up when the pre patch hits.

----------


## ztnko

strange thing but now it works for beta and not for ptr... beta and ptr have same build number (22231) now. for ptr it even cant load - http://puu.sh/q2Mtc/7a8d9e4425.png

----------


## ztnko

another build 22248 for beta and ptr and same thing - it works for beta and can't load for ptr.

----------


## ztnko

can we hope to have working hack for pre-legion release patch tomorrow?

----------


## Rubim

> can we hope to have working hack for pre-legion release patch tomorrow?


He usually release then pretty fast.

You can expected a release on at least this week.

edit: As expected, 7.0.3 PTR does not work on live.

----------


## ztnko

so what alternatives everybody use while DarkLinux sleeping and can't post a single word again?

----------


## tomp

> so what alternatives everybody use while DarkLinux sleeping and can't post a single word again?


He's probably working on a feature to ban impatient people based on their forum name from using his software in the first place....

----------


## DarkLinux

I should have time later today to update.

----------


## pcmdxx

how can I donate you ?  :Wink:  (since I'm using this unlocker for more than 1-2 years)

----------


## DarkLinux

*[Legion]*

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.1 x64 [7.0.X]
*Log:*



> *1.5.1*
> +7.0.3 Release


Could be a little buggy only tested it for a bit.

@pcmdxx
You really dont need to  :Big Grin:  But if you want, you can always shoot me a pm.

----------


## Rubim

Everything seems fine here.

----------


## monopoly8

anyone else get a warning/notification when you attach oLua to live saying: "you are attempting to run a custom script. blah blah running scripts can compromise your character"

this a form of detection?

----------


## wowmacro

@DarkLinux

only x64 ? what about x86 ?

----------


## rogerc

> @DarkLinux
> 
> only x64 ? what about x86 ?


Yes, Please release a x86 version, please

----------


## Rubim

> anyone else get a warning/notification when you attach oLua to live saying: "you are attempting to run a custom script. blah blah running scripts can compromise your character"
> 
> this a form of detection?


I got it by running /dump when i was without a lua unlocker. So no.

----------


## DarkLinux

@rogerc + @wowmacro
I'll update the x86 client later tonight. I did not think anyone still used it.

Does anyone want a camera zoom unlocker?

----------


## Alfalfa

> @rogerc + @wowmacro
> I'll update the x86 client later tonight. I did not think anyone still used it.
> 
> Does anyone want a camera zoom unlocker?


Zoom unlock would be great

----------


## wowmacro

when i use x86 i never got wow tip windows which says some fuctions are locked by Blizzard .....

while, with x64, i got that many times...no idea why

----------


## rogerc

> @rogerc + @wowmacro
> I'll update the x86 client later tonight. I did not think anyone still used it.
> 
> Does anyone want a camera zoom unlocker?


Thank you for the brilliant work, you saved my many days in world of bot craft

----------


## rogerc

Still waiting for a x86 version, like this lightweight unlocker, dont want use other bulky one.

----------


## 32e32e

hi, you can refer to the version 1.4.6 or 1.4.7 unlocker

----------


## olilo1

Looking forward to a updated version of this. 
Is there any resource with usable macros/addons that utilizes this however? 
I remember back in vanilla, I had a macro that would use sinister strike on my rogue, until I had 5 combo points, at which point it used evicerate. This was nerfed when the "/script" command was disabled in combat. Does this hack enable this feature again?

----------


## playsmart

Sup guys!

I've been using this for a long long time with personal macros first, then addons. (Thanks DarkLinux for your excellent job).

Got a 6 months suspension on December, but I'm not sure it was for using this, since I used HB a little bit (really few times for few hours). I'm using this again, so far, so good, but I'm interested in everyone else's experience.

----------


## TeppyTelios

Suddenly this isn't working for me anymore, anyone else have this issue today?

----------


## wowmacro

waiting for update

----------


## kwalti

X64 still works for me.

----------


## anon667

Try to remove some addons, I had crashes when certain addons were loaded.

----------


## gongmang1

need x86 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## yuzhoufwater

August 25th update, today, my account was suspended for six months. Is this safe after August 25th.
Is there anyone who has been suspended today
THANKS Can you update the security performance

----------


## Vandra

> August 25th update, today, my account was suspended for six months. Is this safe after August 25th.
> Is there anyone who has been suspended today
> THANKS Can you update the security performance


Did you use anything beside lua unlock ? Soapbox/HB ?

----------


## yuzhoufwater

I just use olua to make macro 。I also installed plug-ins 
my 4 friends‘s account were suspended for six months too 

so I THINK olua or my plug-ins is not safe 
Soapbox/HB I never used.

----------


## wowmacro

works again  :Smile:  no idea why  :Big Grin:

----------


## wowmacro

not working again..no idea why
Failed to attach debugger.

7.0.3(22522)

----------


## anon667

Trying to run with 7.0.3 (22566) causes a crash unfortunately.

----------


## anon667

Scratch that actually. Just tried again after removing most of my addons and it's working now. SMH.

----------


## refyxz

Sorry for an another "how often", 

Im really interested in the lua unlocker. How "usual" is it to get banned for it? I plan to use it daily for a couple of days atleast pretty heavily. Is it a ban ban or you might get away with it? Just curious.

Edit: The only thing i'm going to use it for is a specific frame that i need to unlock. Using a macro to make the process much smoother, It has very much to do with gold making. Not because it's a big deal being banned but just curious if that improves my odds or lowers it or it dosen't matter.

----------


## U_dont_kno_me?

> Sorry for an another "how often", 
> 
> Im really interested in the lua unlocker. How "usual" is it to get banned for it? I plan to use it daily for a couple of days atleast pretty heavily. Is it a ban ban or you might get away with it? Just curious.
> 
> Edit: The only thing i'm going to use it for is a specific frame that i need to unlock. Using a macro to make the process much smoother, It has very much to do with gold making. Not because it's a big deal being banned but just curious if that improves my odds or lowers it or it dosen't matter.


Used one of these back during wotlk to make a macro that would silence when target of target cast something and i could spam it without it going off unless it would hit, perma ban first offense only used it in a raid to bypass a phase for a boss.

----------


## DarkLinux

Still working for me, so I don't know why it would be crashing for you guys  :Frown:

----------


## rogerc

still doesn't have a x86 version?

----------


## zodiacg

anthrax said on its site that the warden "have been hugely updated" to detect almost anything, including out of process bots. is it true? and does that affect the mechanism of olua?

----------


## DageTheReaper

A personal request really - Do you have a copy of one that works with 6.2.3 (20886) x64

----------


## bananabomb

yeah want this also for wodempire

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Still working for me, so I don't know why it would be crashing for you guys


works 100% I think they just using it wrong.
1. run wow x64
2. run oLua (as Admin) - select wow process to attach to
3. enable nerdpack or your choice of addon rotations 
4. login to game world

*Note: this used to happen don't know if it still does if you enable NerdPack and login to game world before opening oLua then WoW would crash - maybe this is where they are going wrong.
for clarity if you do the below it WILL most likely crash wow
*1. run wow x64 
2. enable nerdpack or your choice of addon rotations
3. login to game world
*4. Wow crash.*

----------


## fr0ggy

> works 100% I think they just using it wrong.
> 
> 2. run oLua (as Admin) - select wow process to attach to
> 3. enable nerdpack or your choice of addon rotations 
> 4. login to game world
> 
> *Note: this used to happen don't know if it still does if you enable NerdPack and login to game world before opening oLua then WoW would crash - maybe this is where they are going wrong.
> for clarity if you do the below it WILL most likely crash wow
> *1. run wow x64 
> ...



1. i never run olua like admin, works.
2. i activate olua only when entering (bar is loading) ,works 99% of time. 2 days ago i had 2 repeteable crash when doing this and i had to repair wow (was thinking that warden stuff tried to mess something). addon is always enabled (nerdpack)

the only time when it crash 100% is when you close olua before wow.

----------


## pshaun

does badboy scripts work with this unlocker?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> does badboy scripts work with this unlocker?


Yes the BB devs mainly use oLua for testing.

----------


## Yoghourt

Don't work on wow 32 bits no?

----------


## Xewl

> Originally Posted by pshaun
> 
> does badboy scripts work with this unlocker?
> 
> 
> Yes the BB devs mainly use oLua for testing.


Actually no, BadBoy will not work with this unlocker! BadBoy requires the ObjectManager provided by FireHack or EWT!

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Actually no, BadBoy will not work with this unlocker! BadBoy requires the ObjectManager provided by FireHack or EWT!


Yes, my bad I meant NerdPack.

----------


## WiNiFiX

@*DarkLinux* does this support 7.1 PTR? (if not when do you plan to update it?)

----------


## DarkLinux

I have the PTR installed and it should be easy to update. I'll see what I can do tonight.

----------


## Xewl

whoops nvm~

----------


## machajr

hey did u update it for ptr ?

----------


## Freejack888

People say, perhaps as something to play with Olua version 1.4.8 to patch 6.2. + On windows xp sp3. Maybe there is a program that will maintain the health of both windows 7 and above?

----------


## kildare

still working?

----------


## Oldie

> still working?


Not with the patch today. It needs to be updated for 7.1.

----------


## mikhaelangelo

Need update )=
please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kildare

yeah, please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

*[Legion]*

*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.2 x64 [7.1.X]

*File Hash* : _CB7C3D0A358B875207753AEFC51F3523 (10/25/2016)_

----------


## Murgy

Under support on your main post you could add that it supports NerdPack, it seems to be a great pair with it.

----------


## mikhaelangelo

> *[Legion]*
> 
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.2 x64 [7.1.X]
> 
> *File Hash* : _CB7C3D0A358B875207753AEFC51F3523 (10/25/2016)_


Virus detected? =\

----------


## DarkLinux

@Murgy
Will do, thanks for the info!

@mikhaelangelo
I'll look into it, I don't know why it's getting flagged.

----------


## kildare

thank you very much

----------


## mikhaelangelo

@DarkLinux
virus scan: Antivirus scan for 9b85e922f72bd67b9559edff7eda3aec3210dad491a2919575b5dffd9c34282e at
2016-10-25 19:04:17 UTC - VirusTotal

well, maybe my antivirus is crazy xD

----------


## nosilence

I am using it which i think is pretty good.May i ask wheather you can make it to support x86 of 7.1.0 in later or it's impossile to make it? Thanks.

----------


## BassGhost

Just want to give thanks again to DarkLinux on their great job with oLUa in the wake of the latest ban wave. I've seen people using EWT, Firehack and HB all reported getting bans but not a single one using oLUA

----------


## Agent-X

I'm pretty sure Blizzard knows about oLUA and players who are using it. The reason why those players still not getting banned it's because with oLUA you can't make fully automated bots. Also, oLUA is a tiny tool with a very small userbase compared to HonorBuddy for example.

----------


## lolzchicken

Are you supposed to get the message "you are attempting to run a script" when you activate oLUA? I never got this message from using Firehack.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Are you supposed to get the message "you are attempting to run a script" when you activate oLUA? I never got this message from using Firehack.


Try runny any macro without oLua running. You should get the same message. Firehack could be patching that message.

----------


## intangibles

Anyone get caught in the latest wave? Nov 15-16th?

Also random question... Can't blizzard just look at your macro text and see you are using protected LUA functions?

----------


## clozer

> Anyone get caught in the latest wave? Nov 15-16th?
> 
> Also random question... Can't blizzard just look at your macro text and see you are using protected LUA functions?


You can write whatever the damn you want in your LUA-stuff, it just won't work without unlocker. So i don't think that's how they detect it.

And no bans.  :Smile:  But hb, soap(LOTS OF REPORTS), and also ewt/firehack - user were banned. In addition to that, anyone who exploited the suramar quest, is banned as well.

----------


## lolzchicken

> Try runny any macro without oLua running. You should get the same message. Firehack could be patching that message.


Okay so just to be clear, this is supposed to pop up correct? and Thanks for the previous response.

----------


## intangibles

> Okay so just to be clear, this is supposed to pop up correct? and Thanks for the previous response.


Yes. It's a blizzard UI message that pops up the first time you try to use a macro. Blizzard added it in because people were hiding Macros in some unobvious commands.

----------


## LaunchpadMcQuack

everything k here?

----------


## ryutao

yep for me

----------


## yuzhoufwater

thank you I think you're a genius.

----------


## Coomshoot

Thank you for this tool, but I have one question. I downloaded Probably AddOn and when I enter with character I get the message If I want to run custom scripts and I press YES, I see the add-on functions and everything but nothing happens I also download PE fury routine in my case and put it in correct folder. Any help would be appreciated... TY

P.S. LUA Unlocker window is up and it says Loading #### Done!

----------


## Freud88

What can i do if NerdPack don't see oLua? seems only issue i have before start enjoy the game :Smile:

----------


## korochinskiy

Error.jpg
Wow x64 version 7.1.0.23222
Windows 10 x64
oLua run as administrator. I get the following error after start oLua and selection wow process.

----------


## aeonabyss

Any anticipated update for 7.1.5 ?

----------


## DarkLinux

Did it stop working?

----------


## BassGhost

> Did it stop working?


It still works

----------


## aeonabyss

> Any anticipated update for 7.1.5 ?


No. I just didn't know if any security updates were apparent and an update was inc.
I'd rather check and wait for a new release than get popped.

----------


## [email protected]

Can you use this with Sopbox and if you can how do you do it  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## jjolin

So i got the 64 bit version, i'm running wow on 64 bit, but when i run olua, it gets stuck at looking for game process. Can someone help me?

----------


## drummcycle

> So i got the 64 bit version, i'm running wow on 64 bit, but when i run olua, it gets stuck at looking for game process. Can someone help me?


Run as admin. Also make sure you open oula while in game.

----------


## Empoleon

DarkLinux is it possible to implement ObjectManager and other features which are required for BadRotations with your safe method? Would love to see it!)

----------


## citrot

If anyone is working on wow 7.x 32bit lua unlock, let me know (priv, or anything). Thx

----------


## goblin2kx

Is this working with PE as of 7.1.5? PE does not seem to detect the unlocker.

----------


## ivicask

> Is this working with PE as of 7.1.5? PE does not seem to detect the unlocker.


Same problem here

----------


## zuuu

Does this still work for7.2?

----------


## Oldie

> Does this still work for7.2?


Doesn't look like it, it will need an update.

----------


## ywhany

we need bless of @DarkLinux again for 7.2  :Smile:

----------


## ztnko

hope we have 7.2 version before my todays raid  :Frown:

----------


## DarkLinux

*1.5.3*
+7.2.0 Release
*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.3 x64 [7.2.X]
*File Hash* : _41B0602D7882ABB72AE7F90EF8D9C0D3(03/29/2017)_

----------


## shadowkick

i love you

----------


## Hotz2

I would like a clarification as to the operation of this program, what addon are the ppl using with it?

I was using the weakauras with the script that marked players by nameplate, but the blizzard blocked this function in patch 7.2, now no addon can interact with nameplates of friends inside instances and raids, this program mocks it?

----------


## BassGhost

Disregard, was running in 32 bit still

----------


## smellytardy

> I would like a clarification as to the operation of this program, what addon are the ppl using with it?
> 
> I was using the weakauras with the script that marked players by nameplate, but the blizzard blocked this function in patch 7.2, now no addon can interact with nameplates of friends inside instances and raids, this program mocks it?


Using it with PE for rotations. Works great.

----------


## Waddagundar

Tried to jump in to raid, but oLua caused a huge reduction in frame rate to make it unplayable. I assume it's got something to do with patch?

----------


## Nostrand88

this unlocker work with BR rotation ?

----------


## melr

I have noticed that when using oLUA, it breaks addon's like Zygor and Dugi's. Not sure why this is, but it cannot seem to find its guides folder anymore. any idea how to fix this?

----------


## Sigiloso

This is the best tool im currently using, because well you know what it lets you abuse and etc  :Big Grin:  god bless DarkLinux

----------


## BassGhost

Broke as of last update

----------


## xeonxarid

> Broke as of last update


Yup, crashes on load

----------


## necr0n0mic0n

yep not working now, game crashes

----------


## NightlyBlooD

> yep not working now, game crashes


+1 game crashes!!!

----------


## DarkLinux

Will try and fix tonight, or tomorrow at the latest.

----------


## necr0n0mic0n

hows progress on fixing?

----------


## necr0n0mic0n

100% its related to destroying WQGF addon in latest patch, where they protected some more api functions related to Group Finder

----------


## sbn666

Probably being warden scanned now

----------


## DarkLinux

*1.5.4*
+7.2.X Patch
*Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.4 x64 [7.2.X]
*File Hash* : _A384738E4052D12E9488A0D69C38BA26(04/29/2017)_
I need to improve my code a little, I have the jumps hardcoded. I could read the jumps or just set the flags. It had nothing to do with warden.

----------


## lolzchicken

> *1.5.4*
> +7.2.X Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.4 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _A384738E4052D12E9488A0D69C38BA26(04/29/2017)_
> I need to improve my code a little, I have the jumps hardcoded. I could read the jumps or just set the flags. It had nothing to do with warden.


Thanks for the update, much appreciated

----------


## necr0n0mic0n

> *1.5.4*
> +7.2.X Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.4 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _A384738E4052D12E9488A0D69C38BA26(04/29/2017)_
> I need to improve my code a little, I have the jumps hardcoded. I could read the jumps or just set the flags. It had nothing to do with warden.


yeah i have looked over your code and noticed that you set 3 hardware breakpoints and when they triggered you advance instruction pointer by hardcoded 0x5d, 0x5a, 0x7f respectively on each. this time i guess this destination EIP(RIP) jump offset(s) changed. wanted to ask, what each breakpoint is for? whats purpose of each

and yeah, if breakpoints are on conditional jumps like jz/jnz, it might be better to just change Z flag

----------


## sbn666

> *1.5.4*
> +7.2.X Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.4 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _A384738E4052D12E9488A0D69C38BA26(04/29/2017)_1
> I need to improve my code a little, I have the jumps hardcoded. I could read the jumps or just set the flags. It had nothing to do with warden.


Excellent - thanks for the update

----------


## tobmaps

> and yeah, if breakpoints are on conditional jumps like jz/jnz, it might be better to just change Z flag


Didn't tested this cheat for an year. But if it mention to support Windows XP... You can't just set Z flag here without using RF (Resume) Flag which is not supported by windows XP. Ofc you can change EIP to next instruction when doing it but where is the difference then... Know too much guys who still asking me to remake my cheats using "same methods" to work on this OS.

----------


## Justsome

Sup. Tried to use on private server 7.0.3 (22594) got http://puu.sh/vBRUI/97e0d15597.png every time. Tried all versions (from 1.5.0), no reaction. Any ideas how to fix it?

----------


## NightlyBlooD

> Sup. Tried to use on private server 7.0.3 (22594) got http://puu.sh/vBRUI/97e0d15597.png every time. Tried all versions (from 1.5.0), no reaction. Any ideas how to fix it?


rename wow client to "Wow-64.exe"
and use version 1.5.1



> +7.0.3 Release
> Download : oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.1 x64 [7.0.X]
> File Hash : B0389F5F2B0026DABA0F4A3B4EC69F29 (07/20/2016)

----------


## Justsome

It showed the waay it supposed to be. But when I tried to enter script in game with BindPad it just threw it into the chat. Or it doesn't work this way?


UPD: Everything works, problem was in macro. Thx for help  :Smile:

----------


## highs

intressting --- ty man <3

----------


## ivicask

> *1.5.4*
> +7.2.X Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.4 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _A384738E4052D12E9488A0D69C38BA26(04/29/2017)_
> I need to improve my code a little, I have the jumps hardcoded. I could read the jumps or just set the flags. It had nothing to do with warden.


Hey man, i have a request for you if it doesnt take too much of your time.

I need simple LUA unlock for x64 bit client for 5.4.8 based private server, could you make this for me i would appreciate it a lot!

Here is the wow exe if you need to get adresses

Wow-64.zip - Google Drive

Thank you!

----------


## Oldie

Broken with 7.2.5 patch that just released today.

----------


## aeonabyss

Aware / any ETA ?

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.5.5*
> +7.2.5 Patch
> *Download :* oLUA Un-Lock & Anti AFK v1.5.5 x64 [7.2.X]
> *File Hash* : _144BF72A74B867FB6AB61804DFD428BE(06/13/2017)_


Looking into why it's currently dropping fps.

Going to be getting back into WoW, if anyone wants to support the project by gifting game time please pm me.

----------


## aeonabyss

> Looking into why it's currently dropping fps.


What's 'dropping fps' mean ? (assuming Frames per second) .



Thanks for the update!

----------


## aeonabyss

Intermittent issues w/ Esc button while attached.

Disabled addons while attached, still had issues, sometimes...
Not sure if it's related.

----------


## rukkus

You're my freakin' hero dude.

Seriously. 

I'm too broke to kick you some game time right now, but next payday i gotcha for a month broski. I have chronic back problems that cause nerve issues with my arms and hands so it's really difficult to play without addons like NerdPack and this is the only reliable and FREE LUA unlock. I've trusted in you for like 3 years or something, maybe longer, and I've never had a single issue with your unlocker.

----------


## obviousnewest

all time crash game 10 of 10

((wow.jpg

----------


## rukkus

> all time crash game 10 of 10
> 
> ((wow.jpg


Launch the game, but leave it at the character selection screen, then alt+tab out, run oLUA, then alt+tab back to WoW and pick your character. Before that, it crashed 100% of the time, but after that it doesn't crash at all now.

----------


## rukkus

> Looking into why it's currently dropping fps.
> 
> Going to be getting back into WoW, if anyone wants to support the project by gifting game time please pm me.



I haven't experienced the FPS drop myself, in fact it has gotten better. When I would play a druid, anytime I switched to Feral or Guardian then went to bear or cat form, I would have a SEVERE FPS drop (like going from 120fps to 18fps) but after your most recent update the FPS drop has stopped completely.

----------


## obviousnewest

> Launch the game, but leave it at the character selection screen, then alt+tab out, run oLUA, then alt+tab back to WoW and pick your character. Before that, it crashed 100% of the time, but after that it doesn't crash at all now.


Yes, it's okay not to drop the game! But after logging in lua is not unlocked

----------


## rukkus

> Yes, it's okay not to drop the game! But after logging in lua is not unlocked



That's odd. Works fine for me. I sometimes have to /reload though. Also, after doing that you should be able to start it any time without WoW crashing on you again.

----------


## obviousnewest

> That's odd. Works fine for me. I sometimes have to /reload though. Also, after doing that you should be able to start it any time without WoW crashing on you again.


Can if it's not difficult to step-by-step actions describe how you run and what version of the game and 32 or 64 bits, if not hard thanks!
im use EWT-64 work But he writes in memory and can be caught

----------


## versuslol

Thanks mate, great tool!
Working as sharm

Question to you DarkLinux:
is there any possibility with unlocked LUAs via that tool to enable back friendly nameplates in raids/dungeons?

Right now it is blocked by Blizzard but there are russians that have that nameplates available (yeah, that russians)

Any ideas?

----------


## ShasVa

Can you please alter this unlocker so that it doesn't open the web browser EVERY TIME I use it? That'd be great, thanks.

----------


## Waddagundar

When I launch oLUA 1.5.5 it doesn't unlock. When you choose the Game Process, it just sits there 'Loading:' # and nothing else.

----------


## Waddagundar

Sorry, disregard my last. It's working fine.

----------


## WiNiFiX

Thanks for the good run it was a neat tool, would you care to open-source it now that you no longer supporting it?

----------


## ztnko

can you continue release oLua with unsafe method please? if we have only unsafe methods available then we have no choice - we will use one of these methods... so may be your method is still the best? as for me i prefer to continue use oLua before i get ban and only then try smth else...

----------


## boblmao

Hey Dark assuming you want to actually continue production of oLua then Nyx the developer of GHT (wToolkit64) has already stated he will assist other developers as he already has his unlocker ready for 7.3. Just stop by the discord and talk to him is all you have to do.

----------


## yuzhoufwater

I really hope you can continue to update the OLUA even if it is already unsafe I also want to use

----------


## WiNiFiX

> can you continue release oLua with unsafe method please? if we have only unsafe methods available then we have no choice - we will use one of these methods... so may be your method is still the best? as for me i prefer to continue use oLua before i get ban and only then try smth else...


The method used was a breakpoint, and since debugging wow will crash it now, you wont be able to do much with an "unsafe" one as wow will just crash, look at alternatives like EWT / FH, etc...
Atleast thats my understanding, but others feel free to correct me as i am no hardware breakpoint expert.

----------


## Lookin

it was a soft mod, i dont believe there is a breakpoint for this game, i could be wrong tho. This did'nt actually hook into the game like EWT and others based off of PQR.

----------


## ztnko

anybody know working lua unlocker? ewt is not updated. ght crash wow every 3 mins etc...

----------


## L2b

So i know its saying that the time for Olua is over cause it no longer works. Would this still be the best way to unlock protected lua on private servers? specifically 2.4.3 warmane

----------


## DarkLinux

> So i know its saying that the time for Olua is over cause it no longer works. Would this still be the best way to unlock protected lua on private servers? specifically 2.4.3 warmane


Did @greenthing unlocker not work? Should be fully undetected.

----------


## L2b

> Did @greenthing unlocker not work? Should be fully undetected.


havent tried any of them. Even though its a 5x server I put alot of time into some of these characters im multiboxing. i guess im trying to do my research and find the best luaunlocker/find out if they are safe at all. I don't really know wow api that well but i spent about 20-30 hours over the last few weeks talking to addon developers and coders trying to find a workaround to smart healing in 2.4.3. So far i have hit dead ends so im looking at lua unlockers now.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

I'm open to suggestions, what's the best unlocker ala oLua, just came back from my ban period to find everything free and decent has been shut down :sadface:

----------

